
Red Date, the Little-Known Tech Firm Behind China’s Big Blockchain Vision - aspenmayer
https://www.coindesk.com/meet-red-date-the-little-known-tech-firm-behind-chinas-big-blockchain-vision
======
aspenmayer
Beijing Red Date Technology
[https://www.reddatetech.com](https://www.reddatetech.com)

More info about China’s new Blockchain-based Service Network (BSN) which is
scheduled to go live April 25.

IEEE article on BSN

[https://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/china-
launches-...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/china-launches-
national-blockchain-network-100-cities)

This Twitter link seems weird and bounces through a bunch of referrers and
once showed me some kind of ad I think in some Chinese script. May be a
honeypot so do some digging and click with caution. Not sure if connected to
the BSN project proper.

[https://twitter.com/bsnbase/status/1248158771165057024](https://twitter.com/bsnbase/status/1248158771165057024)

VirusTotal results of the weird link in tweet (1 detection so far when I
submitted it but may be false positive, haven’t looked into it yet)

[https://www.virustotal.com/gui/url/9baec257a7bbee883966b7e94...](https://www.virustotal.com/gui/url/9baec257a7bbee883966b7e94c9ee7cdabeeb6b6cafdf27e5ddd4261d0380da2/)

BSN whitepaper (seems down and something weird happening with mirrors, if you
have PDF drop a link)

Chinese PDF
[https://www.bsnbase.com/sys/file/downLoadPdf?type=CN](https://www.bsnbase.com/sys/file/downLoadPdf?type=CN)

English PDF
[https://www.bsnbase.com/sys/file/downLoadPdf?type=EN](https://www.bsnbase.com/sys/file/downLoadPdf?type=EN)

An English BSN white paper I found on Twitter. Not sure if same one as above.

[https://www.scribd.com/document/456523971/Blockchain-
based-S...](https://www.scribd.com/document/456523971/Blockchain-based-
Service-Network-BSN-Introductory-White-Paper)

Free link to above

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WJ7yOwWBOloq1TOgipdVADWvTdC...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WJ7yOwWBOloq1TOgipdVADWvTdCP-
jI_/)

Agricultural Bank of China test app (currently 404)

[https://wxcredit.test.abchina.com/MBRCard/netBank/zh_CN/Entr...](https://wxcredit.test.abchina.com/MBRCard/netBank/zh_CN/Entrance/dcepapp.html)

[https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post/61920/blockchain-
china-p...](https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post/61920/blockchain-china-
platform-launch-next-week)

~~~
aspenmayer
Found a new technical white paper and they launched a new site that seems to
mostly work better but with weird responsive layout zoom issues.

[http://global.bsnbase.com](http://global.bsnbase.com)

[https://global.bsnbase.com/sys/file/downLoadTechnicalWhite?t...](https://global.bsnbase.com/sys/file/downLoadTechnicalWhite?type=EN)

